# chagrin??



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Anyone drive past or live up there that has gotten a look at it the last couple days? I love my ice fishing but wanting to get into some steels it's been months!!!! 

Thank you,
Justin


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Low is still glacier bay, up high was looking like it was a go in day or so but now it seems slush coming back strong............ I drove by Rocky at 1000am yesterday and slush was flowing............ this winter is relentless, enjoy the ice for a few more........ cant wait to get on the chrome...........


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

I didnt see chagrin but Ive looked at about 3 other streams I usually fish after Ice out and stuff isnt looking good. Ice jams in tail outs, huge icebergs everywhere, Mouth of streams frozen solid shut. Some stretches opened up for a couple days with mud water, nows its freezing right back up. its been a rough winter for steelies.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> its been a rough winter for steelies.


Maybe that means we're in for one heck of a spring run?


----------



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

I got out on the Chag in the NCR yesterday. A little slushy and shelf just starting. No takers for the hour and a half I was out. I'm wondering if they all high tailed it down and now are stuck in the big lake till the ice dam clears?


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Went out against the odds today and landed 6 steelhead off a smaller unstocked trib, also stepped in a bit to deep with my shin boots and took a soaker at the end. I was itching to get out and fish and today just made the itch worse


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up guys! Have the day off tomorrow and wanted to get some steel but I guess ill just stare down my ice hole and catch some crappies! I bought a new pole in early December and still haven't gotten to use it yet 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bman95 (Feb 3, 2014)

Drove down to daniels today and it's all jammed up. Then went back up to wilson mills road and tried there for about an hour before our fingers started turning different colors. No fish to show for it


----------



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

I had eyes on the Chag from the lake to just above Daniels park. It is amazing. Ice jam from Chagrin Park to Rt. 90. That is quite a distance for an ice jam. Thick slab ice downstream of Chagrin park. Drive your car across thick.

It will take a loooooong time to thaw or a huge flood event to clear it. I saw it when the flows were at 9,000 cfs Sunday. It wasn't even thinking about budging.

I have never seen a jam that substantial.


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

Same with the bula, ice jam for a couple miles. Froze solid still at the lake, up thru the harbor and marina, looks like you could build a house on it.


----------



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

Got out today on my lunch and froze my fingers off but was rewarded with a pretty 30" 11# Hen. Fight was interesting because of the shelf ice. Had to walk her 40 yards because I didn't trust the ice in the middle.


----------



## Buckeyefly (Apr 28, 2007)

Anyone fish the Chagrin today? The flow gauge says 5000cfs. Is it stuck or frozen? The Rocky gauge is showing good flow numbers. Headed to Chagrin from Canton in morning if there is any open water.


----------



## bman95 (Feb 3, 2014)

Buckeyefly said:


> Anyone fish the Chagrin today? The flow gauge says 5000cfs. Is it stuck or frozen? The Rocky gauge is showing good flow numbers. Headed to Chagrin from Canton in morning if there is any open water.


Nah, it's just stuck. The ice jam has been messing it up for over a week lol, haven't been down there but the lower river probably still isn't fishable


----------



## Buckeyefly (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks. Should be some open water in N Chagrin Reservation.


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

Won't be fishable much below route 6 for several weeks. Drove over Daniel's area and it still jammed up complete. Enough to build a house on. With that being said, no fish will be moving up river because they can't get above the dam. Anything you find in the N. Reservation will be a fall/winter holdover. Still a great time - but no freshies running in for a few weeks yet.


----------



## Buckeyefly (Apr 28, 2007)

Ya, all I need is one. Even if it's a beat up- ice scarred-holdover from Sept.


----------



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

All last week I didn't see a soul on the Chagrin. Drove by to check the conditions yesterday and there were a lot of guys on a treasure hunt. Anyone catch anything on the Chag yesterday?


----------



## bman95 (Feb 3, 2014)

Is that big ice jam breaking up a little? Would love for some fresh fish to actually be able to run...


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

Water is relatively open from I-90 up to Chagrin Falls. Below 90, its a full jam. You won't see that going to the lake and fresh fish coming in till the end of the month at this rate. Even if the rivers started breaking up, the lake is still frozen over with no where for the ice to go.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Anyone know how thick the ice is on the lake(or at least in the harbors)?? That lake really needs to melt.

I'm sure the ice guys have been having a blast this season with the bad ice conditions we've had the last couple winters...


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm a die hard ice guy from Wisconsin and minnesota and have been hitting the lakes since dec 13th I believe here. Makes me feel right at home except for not being able to drive trucks on the lakes!!!!! At this point I'm enjoying it but would like it to go so I can get on some steel and spawning crappies...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fuzzygrub (Nov 1, 2008)

Here is a photo from Monday the 10th, from Todd Field parking lot. What a mess. Daniels Park looked the same. At least the Grand fished well on Monday (with fresh fish). Run-off ruined this morning, so we went back to Central Ohio without fishing today.


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

God thats a ugly picture................. Ive been loving the lake Erie ice fishing but bring on my steelheading.............. fishinnick I was out of camp perry the ice was 21inches still, that was on sat


----------



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

Checked the Chag yesterday afternoon...the monster Jam slipped downstream to Todd Field. Below that the jam the jumble of icebergs appeared to have solidified since the last time I saw it. I still don't see how it will budge if it didn't budge with the latest flood stage waters.


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

There's nowhere for the ice to go. The lake is still frozen over. The jam is just going to continue to build up until the ice on the lake melts giving room for the jam to flow out into the open.


----------



## hookmeup (Nov 2, 2010)

some one throw me a line !


----------



## samiam (Jan 6, 2011)

FYI the Chagrin is wide open from Daniel's park down to the soccer field. High and muddy but flowing free.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you for the heads up. Hopefully they don't get the rain and winter mix up there Wednesday, Thursday, and Friday.. If not I'll be up on fri or Sunday 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SoCal Nightfisher (Nov 27, 2013)

Flowing high? Usgs says about 360 cfu. Is it reading wrong? That sucks because I was thinking of trying it out this afternoon.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I was kinda wondering the same thing. I looked this morning and it said 400. Then his report said high. I would love to check it out but I'm a little over a hr away. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

high is a relative term to one's personal preference... 360 is fishable on the chagrin.


----------



## SoCal Nightfisher (Nov 27, 2013)

Yah I jinxed myself with thinking I'd get out in the water. If anyone gets out there let us know. I agree three sixty coming down is definitely fishable.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I like the 400s but have fished in the 600s. As long as it's not under 200 I'm fishing if I can make it up. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

It depends on the time of year. Earlier in the fall when the sediment needs flushed out,200 could be dirty. I prefer 200-300 later in the fall into spring.


----------



## bman95 (Feb 3, 2014)

Im out right now, the lower river is muddy, about 3 inches of vis. Water is fast too the flow gauge is a little off


----------



## SoCal Nightfisher (Nov 27, 2013)

I fished upper. Flow was ok but man the color was like pea soup!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Gauge is way off. The lower froze overnight too.


----------

